# Barn Build



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

Even though this is a wood working project it would fall into more of a construction area. So I will put it here if that is all right. 
Right now (actually most of my life) I need to take whatever job comes along so I took this one. I actually like doing a deck or small building every now and then anyway. So, this is what I am starting. A 16 x 50 shed roof equipment building. The customer leveled out the pad this week end and I had hoped to get at least the corner posts set today but the rain changed my plans, hopefully tomorrow.

This is the freshly leveled red clay building pad.
[attachment=9155]

These are the clouds that are full of lighting and thunder and copious amounts of rain that will soon fall on freshly leveled red clay building pad.
[attachment=9156]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Subscribed! Now that you started this you have to take pics all along the way.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Subscribed! Now that you started this you have to take pics all along the way.



Dadgumit!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribed! Now that you started this you have to take pics all along the way.
> ...


:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the highly detailed 12 volume 90 minutes per DVD series.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

I was actually just trying to be cute and show what was soon to become a big muddy mess.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

Where is that "not Like" button at?


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I was actually just trying to be cute and show what was soon to become a big muddy mess.



You called that one wrong ! We even like pictures of mud :irishjig: :wacko1: :irishjig: :wacko1: 
:fool:

:blum2: :blum2:
:hookup:
:thanx:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Where is that "not Like" button at?



Right next to your name . . . 

[attachment=9179]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually just trying to be cute and show what was soon to become a big muddy mess.
> ...



One time I saw a picture of a photographer taking a picture of an oil painting of an old muddy barnyard that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

I will be walking around with 10 lbs of red clay on each foot tomorrow while you all are drinking coffee and wearing your nice and dry tennis shoes.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I will be walking around with 10 lbs of red clay on each foot tomorrow while you all are drinking coffee and wearing your nice and dry tennis shoes.



Dont get mud on your camera....thats one thing we dont like, fuzzy pictures :blum2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Even though this is a wood working project it would fall into more of a construction area. So I will put it here if that is all right.
> Right now (actually most of my life) I need to take whatever job comes along so I took this one. I actually like doing a deck or small building every now and then anyway. So, this is what I am starting. A 16 x 50 shed roof equipment building. The customer leveled out the pad this week end and I had hoped to get at least the corner posts set today but the rain changed my plans, hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> This is the freshly leveled red clay building pad.
> ...



i need one to mizer show us how its done duckman


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

[/quote]

i need one to mizer show us how its done duckman
[/quote]

You are going to need a barn bigger than this one if you keep on finding more of that pretty wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

exactly --next step wood mizer go big or go home


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I will be walking around with 10 lbs of red clay on each foot tomorrow while you all are drinking coffee and wearing your nice and dry tennis shoes.



Should make ya taller so make sure whomever is taking the pictures compensates for that. Should speed ya up - you know you will be taller with all that mud and you will not need a ladder as much. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > I will be walking around with 10 lbs of red clay on each foot tomorrow while you all are drinking coffee and wearing your nice and dry tennis shoes.
> ...


Ha, you were trying to be funny but you actually helped me because I almost forgot that I will need to bring my ladder tomorrow. Thanks (seriously,thanks) 

I will take pics as I go along, I hope to have it all framed up in a few days and then screw the metal on the first of next week. It is supposed to be great working weather the rest of the week and my son is going to help me so I am hoping to get a lot done in the next couple of days. Going to do a little reading (a real book that has pages that you turn) then go to bed so I can hit it hard in the morning.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Ha, you were trying to be funny but you actually helped me because I almost forgot that I will need to bring my ladder tomorrow. Thanks (seriously,thanks)



Hope you remembered to take your parachute this morning also, in case you get too far up the ladder without realizing it you can get safely down without calling the fire department there little fella. 

:parachute:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 14, 2012)

Where's the pictures?:davidguil:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, you were trying to be funny but you actually helped me because I almost forgot that I will need to bring my ladder tomorrow. Thanks (seriously,thanks)
> ...


If I had a parachute I wouldn't have tore my arm up.:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 14, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Where's the pictures?:davidguil:


Oh I got pictures. I just got them loaded into a folder but I need to spend a little family time now. I will get them up a little later this evening.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Lumber package*

This is the lumber package arriving. Had to postpone it yesterday because of the rain.
[attachment=9212]
This thing will go anywhere.
[attachment=9213]
This is most of the order, I will have to get a few more 2x4's later.
[attachment=9214]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

Now were cooking, game on!


----------



## Mizer (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: Squaring the building*

First thing I did this morning was to get the post hole digger hooked up.
[attachment=9215]
My help finally showed up. He called at the time he was supposed to be on the job and said "He was running a little late" At least he brought a biscuit and a cup of coffee.
[attachment=9216]
2x4 stobs for batter boards.
[attachment=9217]
Setting the batter boards and squaring up the string lines. This is pretty important as if it is not squared up right here you will have problems all along the way.
[attachment=9218]
All squared off and diagonal measurement checked, within 1/4", close enough for what I am doing. I had a chance to show my son the way to tie off a string line and even teach him about the Pythagorean Theorem.
[attachment=9219]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job with the photo's, this is gonna be fun! Well for me anyway


----------



## Mizer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Setting the corner posts*

Here is where the day went awry for a little while. This is a friend of mine's post hole auger and the auger is pretty well wore out from our rocky ground. Corn don't grow on rocky top the dirts to rocky by far. We fought it for a while but it was slow going at the best. 
[attachment=9222]
By this time it was near lunch time so we took off the old auger and headed to TSC. 
Back at the job with new auger on the tractor.
[attachment=9223]
Yours truly expertly operating a piece of highly complicated farm/construction 
equipment.
[attachment=9224]
Now we are talking buidness! This new auger was churning up that clay like it was hot butter. We dug um about as deep as the auger would go. Then poured a couple inches of concrete in the bottom of the hole.
[attachment=9225]
One of the corner posts plumbed and set.
[attachment=9226]
This is all four corners set, this is about what I was hoping for today anyway. I had to pull each post out of the hole and adjust the hole size because I miss calculated so that put us back a little.
[attachment=9227]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking good! This thread is a build thread, literally!


----------



## Mizer (Aug 14, 2012)

Forgot this one. After all the kind words of encouragement and helpful advice from all of you, I wanted to show you that I actually did walk around with poundage of clay hanging from my boots for a couple of hours. 
[attachment=9229]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice work. Them's some dern big batter boards! Curious - do y'all use gravel in the bottom of the holes? You said it was rocky there maybe drainage is no problem. Here we must put min 6" gravel then tamp well and pour. 

Looking good this is going to be a great thread I can tell.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice work. Them's some dern big batter boards! Curious - do y'all use gravel in the bottom of the holes? You said it was rocky there maybe drainage is no problem. Here we must put min 6" gravel then tamp well and pour.
> 
> Looking good this is going to be a great thread I can tell.


No gravel, I put a few inches of concrete in the bottom then the post.
Then just enough dirt to hold the post then the rest concrete 
. Those are pretty big batter boards, I had brought some stakes with me but didn't have enough for the rest so I used some stringers. I cleaned them all back up and will use them tomorrow .


----------



## Mizer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not anything to exciting today, more digging post holes. Wish I could just buy them, like when pit saws became obsolete and they cut them up and sold them as post holes. Those days are long gone though.

I got my son on the tractor today.
[attachment=9260]

Digging um deep as it would go.
[attachment=9261]

This is a picture that I had to text to the building inspector because I had been given miss -information as to when have him inspect the posts. Since I had most of the posts set already he just wanted to see the depth that I was digging them instead of coming all the way out to the job. He said next time I needed to have him out before I dug them. I kind of figured that.
[attachment=9262]

All is good with inspector and we have the back posts all in.
[attachment=9263]

Helper/son eagerly raking and leveling around the posts.
[attachment=9264]

Need I say anything.
[attachment=9265]

Everything is all cleaned up and the bater boards are down. To me the worst is over now the funner work can begin. We had just enough time left in the day to get the grade marked on the posts. Here I am with my old transit. It may not look pretty but is right on. (That sounds like me)
[attachment=9266] 

We shot the grade on all four corner posts and then transfered the mark around to the outside of the post.
[attachment=9267]

We then ran a string all the way around and pulled it tighter than Dicks hatband and then marked each post just to have a reference.
[attachment=9268]

This is at the end of the day. Tomorrow the fun begins, cutting and nailing.
[attachment=9269]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

Whata you mean nothing exciting? That's awesome and all part of the process. I'm really enjoying this! thanks for taking the time to take all the pictures.  What were you doing sittin on that bucket, watching cement dry? :rofl2:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Whata you mean nothing exciting? That's awesome and all part of the process. I'm really enjoying this! thanks for taking the time to take all the pictures.  What were you doing sittin on that bucket, watching cement dry? :rofl2:


That is my son waiting with eager anticipation his next job assignment. Actually we were both about dragging our tracks out by this time. Digging the holes and then packing those 16 foot wet 6x6's around and then hoisting them up into the holes was about all I wanted today.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 15, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I wanted to show you that I actually did walk around with poundage of clay hanging from my boots for a couple of hours.



Thats nothing those Georgia Mud Dogs cant handle !
Thanks for all the pics. As boring as you think it is, some of us are having fun.... Maybe cause we're not out there sweating and eating mud


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Mizer (Aug 16, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to show you that I actually did walk around with poundage of clay hanging from my boots for a couple of hours.
> ...


Exactly! That was some well spent money. There is nothing worse than trying to work with wet boots/feet. Today I will be able to switch over to my regular Georgia boots since the mud has dried and the concrete is all poured.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 16, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Exactly! That was some well spent money. There is nothing worse than trying to work with wet boots/feet. Today I will be able to switch over to my regular Georgia boots since the mud has dried and the concrete is all poured.



I have a pair of them Mud Dogs. Boy they are worth every penny if you're slogging through swamps, mudholes or pig pens


----------



## Mizer (Aug 16, 2012)

To me the worst part of building a pole structure is digging the holes and setting the posts. That is all done and today we can actually start driving nails.

The first thing today was marking the top of posts and the shelf where the top band will sit.
[attachment=9311]

Got all the back posts marked and climbed up the ladder to start cutting and I had no juice to the saw. Lost some time fooling with this but the old Makita has severed me well so I really can't complain.
[attachment=9312]

I cut what I could with the circular saw first.
[attachment=9313]

Then I finished up with the reciprocating saw.
[attachment=9314]

All the back posts have been cut.
[attachment=9316]

We tacked up a 2x4 just to make sure that the pitch looked right.
[attachment=9317]

Now the front and back are all ready for the top band. It took a while to cut the front posts because we worked out of the bucket on the tractor. That saved a bunch of climbing up and down on the ladder. I have had several bad experiences with ladders (both have been my fault) so I was glad to ride in a bucket.
[attachment=9320]

Finally it is time to start pounding nails. this is the start of the top band. Two 2x12-20' and one 10 footer times two.
[attachment=9321]

The front and back band all up. This really kicked our butts. When we got the last one up we both went and laid down in the shade and didn't even speak for about 15 minutes.
[attachment=9327]

After our little siesta we nailed the bottom band of PT 2x8 around the back and the two sides. This wrapped up the day, hopefully tomorrow we will have all the stringers up and get started on the rafters.
[attachment=9322]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2012)

Daily progress! This is fun for me! Never built a pole barn so this is very interesting. Built a few garages, and sheds, but never a pole barn, really cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, this is a cool thread. I can really get into this. Keep it coming


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 16, 2012)

The running commentary on the status of your help is wicked cool. Keep it coming.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 17, 2012)

We had some big storms come through last night so it was back to the mud boots again today. 

Marking out the location for the stringers. I spaced them roughly 2 feet apart.
[attachment=9364]

Nailing the stringers goes pretty quick. 
[attachment=9365]

Yesterday we got the band up but we did not nail it all together so today we nailed it at every two feet. 
[attachment=9366]

This will be our pattern rafter. Here it is set up on top of the bands so I can get all the dimensions transfered from the band to the rafter.
[attachment=9367]

Cutting the pattern rafter, I do what I can with circular saw and finish with a hand saw.
[attachment=9369]

After making sure the crown is facing up I can then mark each rafter from the pattern.
[attachment=9370]

This cut on a rafter is a "birds mouth" my son had his tight on the other end but someone had his ladder on the wrong side. After moving the ladder to the other side and giving a little belly bump it tightened right up.
[attachment=9371]

Marked every two feet for the rafters.
[attachment=9372]

Start with the rafter on top of the line and start your toe nail.
[attachment=9373]

Then when you drive the nail home it moves the rafter right on the line.
[attachment=9374]


----------



## Mizer (Aug 17, 2012)

This is as far as we got today because it started raining again and we were all ready as muddy as we wanted to get.
[attachment=9375]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2012)

It's coming together nicely now!


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking good! Keep it up


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

Not much to show today, I was working by myself so it was slow going and I didn't work that long. 

I cut the rest of the rafters and set them up on the band.
[attachment=9422]

All but the rafters on each end.
[attachment=9423]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Not much to show today, I was working by myself so it was slow going and I didn't work that long.
> 
> I cut the rest of the rafters and set them up on the band.
> 
> ...



On the FM (farm to market) road that connects us to the town, I noticed someone who has built a carport very similar to the stage in the framework you have erected right now, and that's where they stopped, except the way they roofed it was to lay several layers of large branches across the rafters. 

They are done with the construction now, and they pull both of their shiny new trucks under it each evening when they arrive home from their commute. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Not much to show today, I was working by myself so it was slow going and I didn't work that long.
> ...


Is that the way they want it or did they run out of money?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Is that the way they want it or did they run out of money?



From all appearances it was by design.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the way they want it or did they run out of money?
> ...


That almost sounds like a pergola.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...



I guess you could call it one without the fancy profiles on the ends. But it is not built like a pergola either it is framed up like you were gonna put tin on it or deck it and roof it. 

I guess we could call it a pergarage.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


It might make you feel better about your neighbors.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mizer said:
> ...



They aren't our neighbors. The don't even live on the same county road - they live off the FM 'tween here and town. Actually, "they ain't from around here" at all.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


It might make you feel better about the people in your general geographical area.:blum2:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting close to being done with the framing. 
This is a knock up of the hip that will be a 6 foot overhang from the front.
[attachment=9461]

I had to notch out the middle post on each end wall for the end rafters.
[attachment=9462]

Nailing on the lathing went pretty fast. I used some bending over muscles that haven't been used for a while though. I think I pulled a muscle.
[attachment=9463]

I let the ends run wild and then trimmed them all at one time.
[attachment=9464]

End of the day, and this will be it for two days because we are going to go camping for a couple days. Advantage of homeschooling, wait until everyone else is in school and then you have the camp ground almost to yourself.
[attachment=9465]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good Brian. That extension cord is laying a little crooked across the rafters but hopefully no one noticed. 



Enjoy your camping and we must have pics.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Looks good Brian. That extension cord is laying a little crooked across the rafters but hopefully no one noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your camping and we must have pics.


I noticed that right after taking the picture and I severally chastised Cody for that. :no dice. more please:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Getting close to being done with the framing.
> This is a knock up of the hip that will be a 6 foot overhang from the front.
> 
> 
> ...



great thread here im planning one just like this thanks for the help mizer. duckman


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm amazed at the speed that you are building this. Absolutely awesome. Looking great


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > I will be walking around with 10 lbs of red clay on each foot tomorrow while you all are drinking coffee and wearing your nice and dry tennis shoes.
> ...



that reminds me....

When I was a kid, we would go up to Maine every summer and there was a farm just down the road, the farmer wouldn't mind if we hung out there. So we did. One day we forgot to go with shoes...needless to say we had a grand ol time walking in cow p00p...barefoot...

:wacko1:


----------



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I'm amazed at the speed that you are building this. Absolutely awesome. Looking great


Thanks Ken, I am pretty close to where I want to be maybe about a half day behind. I am hoping to wrap up the framing in about half a day and then I plan on one day to screw all the metal on.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

Another day by myself so it was slow going again today and the temps kicked back up. Sonny is helping tomorrow so we will finish the framing then.

This is a jig that I knocked together for the small trusses.
[attachment=9568] 

All the trusses built and ready to go up.
[attachment=9569]

I nailed a 2x6 edge ways to support the bottom of the trusses.
[attachment=9571]

I have the two end trusses up with a string line stretched between them.
[attachment=9570]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Another day by myself so it was slow going again today and the temps kicked back up. Sonny is helping tomorrow so we will finish the framing then.
> 
> This is a jig that I knocked together for the small trusses.
> 
> ...



Looks great and great progress Brian. My dad once told me when I had my remodel business that if he was just half as fast as I was (was) he would have been a millionaire by age 30. Well those days are gone - it takes me forever to get things done now because I am usually working handicapped one way or another. 

Take good care of yourself and hold on to your youth as long as you can. You still have it and are using it well. Thanks for letting us build this with you vicariously. Hey, what day is vicarious payday?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish I could take it easier, I have been doing hard work all my life and my parts are breaking down. I had surgery on a elbow a few years back and should have had the other one fixed too. They still ache like crazy but got to keep going. Even though life is a little hard right know I am very happy to have work and I might have an opportunity to get into something easier soon.
All in all life is good.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I wish I could take it easier, I have been doing hard work all my life and my parts are breaking down. I had surgery on a elbow a few years back and should have had the other one fixed too. They still ache like crazy but got to keep going. Even though life is a little hard right know I am very happy to have work and I might have an opportunity to get into something easier soon.
> All in all life is good.



My philosophy exactly. Isn't funny though to look back when we were younger, I kid but I am still young relatively speaking but not my body - but to look back as youths thinking all these old fogies are just a bunch of lightweights? 

"When I am 70 I'll still be whipping anyone who dares challenge me!" 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Ah, youth. How the hell we survive it I'll never know. 

Sorry for the off topic. I really am gonna work on that. Hey speaking of off topic have you ever seen a fox actually catch a rabbit? I saw one yesterday while I was shredding a 10 acre plot for my dad. It's right on the edge of town and the red foxes love that place because it's full of rabbits. 

Damn I did it again.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

[/quote
"When I am 70 I'll still be whipping anyone who dares challenge me!" 
[/quote]


I immediately thought of one of my favorite movies when I read that, and I actually think of all of my TX friends whenever I see it. What is the movie? Here is a quote.
"I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. ... And loved just one woman, with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand." 
Right before the character kicks butt.
Try to guess with out Googling.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Sorry for the off topic. I really am gonna work on that. Hey speaking of off topic have you ever seen a fox actually catch a rabbit? I saw one yesterday while I was shredding a 10 acre plot for my dad. It's right on the edge of town and the red foxes love that place because it's full of rabbits.
> 
> Damn I did it again.



Don't worry about the off topic, this is by the way the place for off topic stuff. If you get to far off I will report you to yourself. :no dice. more please:
The fox catching a rabbit sounds really cool, to bad for the rabbit but good for the fox. I almost hate to tell you this because I don't want to sound like a me monster but *I* have seen a chicken snake catch a rabbit. Saw the whole thing from the catch to the squeeze to the swallow.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> "When I am 70 I'll still be whipping anyone who dares challenge me!"





Mizer said:


> I immediately thought of one of my favorite movies when I read that, and I actually think of all of my TX friends whenever I see it. What is the movie? Here is a quote.
> "I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. ... And loved just one woman, with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand."
> Right before the character kicks butt.
> Try to guess with out Googling.




I know the line but for the life on me cannot remember the movie .... I'm going to guess the Clint Eastwood movie Heartbreak Ridge. I didn't like that movie because it was so much BS in many ways - but that's my guess. 

What's the answer?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > "When I am 70 I'll still be whipping anyone who dares challenge me!"
> ...


Second Hand Lions, with one of my favorite actors Robert Duvall.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I should have known . . .we have it in right next to one of our other favorites. 

BOO! ''


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


Never seen that one, or are you pushing my arm?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah but heartbreak ridge had some great on liners!
"Why don't you go hump somebody elses leg mutt face before I push yours in"
I love that one!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2012)

Robert Duvall- he is great- So good in so many rolls. Open range with Kevin Kostner. I love his comment after Kevin blasts the mirror. "And the marksmans name is Charlie Wait"


----------



## Mizer (Aug 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Robert Duvall- he is great- So good in so many rolls. Open range with Kevin Kostner. I love his comment after Kevin blasts the mirror. "And the marksmans name is Charlie Wait"


He is one of the very few actors that when I have found out about his real life I actually liked him more instead of less.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> [/quote
> "When I am 70 I'll still be whipping anyone who dares challenge me!"




I immediately thought of one of my favorite movies when I read that, and I actually think of all of my TX friends whenever I see it. What is the movie? Here is a quote.
"I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. ... And loved just one woman, with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand." 
Right before the character kicks butt.
Try to guess with out Googling.
[/quote]

Sounds like Gran Torino.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 24, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...



Sounds like Gran Torino.
[/quote]
Nope, scroll up a couple posts for the answer.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2012)

_"I'll be waiting for you Charles Postlewaite."

"Boss you bucket mouth! Can't keep nothin' private"_

:lolol:


----------



## Mizer (Sep 1, 2012)

Had a little break in the barn build but I hope to have it all done in a few days.

Setting the small overhang rafters.
[attachment=9892]

The ceremonial tree (branch in this case) placed after the last little truss was set in place.
[attachment=9893]

All the framing is done at this point minus a few braces. The metal will go on next.
[attachment=9894]


----------



## Mizer (Sep 1, 2012)

Metal day.

Had to load the metal that was dropped off by the drive way on the trailer because the driver said he couldn't get to the site. I hate double work.
[attachment=9897]

The long sheets for the roof laid up, ready to be lifted up.
[attachment=9898]

String line to keep the run straight.
[attachment=9899]

Before we knew it we had half the roof screwed down.
[attachment=9900]

Some bands of rain from Isaac started coming through so we got of the roof and started on the back. 
[attachment=9901]

It started to rain more than we were willing to endure so we called it quits. One more day then I will be all done.
[attachment=9902]


----------

